# 9 week old puppy diet



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

I am going to pick up my GSD male this week. 9 1/2 weeks. what diet do you all use ? he is now on BilJack/2 Tbs cottage cheese/ spiked with can pedigree (2 Tbs) two times per day. I know i shouldnt switch him immediately but i really want the best for this liittle guy. please suggest your preference.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I fed raw and always recommend that.

If you can't do raw, then I would suggest a grain free kibble such as Origen. Others may have other suggestions as far as kibble goes.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I like Wellness Large Breed Puppy. I've raised two puppies on that and have been very pleased with the results. When they are about a year old I switch them to Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think I remember you lived kinda out a ways? What stores do you have that are convenient to you? PetCo? PetSmart? Tractor Supply? Costco? Independent pet shops?


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I think I remember you lived kinda out a ways? What stores do you have that are convenient to you? PetCo? PetSmart? Tractor Supply? Costco? Independent pet shops?


I live in Waco...we have all but costco. we do have sams tho.


----------

